
Backtesting Our 100% YoY Profit Generating Strategy - lettergram
https://austingwalters.com/backtesting-our-100-yoy-profit-generating-strategy/
======
cimmanom
They backtested this only against a recent period with no major economic
downturns. Buyer beware.

